# Baby carriers that leave legs dangling - okay for newborns?



## Tadpoley

Hello

Hoping someone can advise me on baby carriers, as am getting conflicting information.

A friend has gifted me with a Tomy Freestyle carrier - a front carrier, but in the kind of rucksacky style, with baby able to face in or out and head support. 

I am really grateful for this, but just wanted to check. The carrier says it can be used for a newborn, however am sure I have read elsewhere that you shouldn't use the carriers where you have baby's legs dangling until they are a bit older/heavier. Anyone know how this works?

Thank you!


----------



## Bayleaf

You're not meant to carry newborns in any other position than the 'froggy', where the legs are still tucked inside the carrier, knees bent and feet pointing out. This is because of their hip development. 
A simple wrap is possible the easiest and cheapest. Your carrier will be great for when LO is a bit bigger:thumbup:


----------



## AP

It states its suitable from birth hun. :shrug: Weight range is 7lb 11oz-19lb 12oz.


----------



## freckleonear

Dangling legs is not recommended because it encourages hip dysplasia, hollow back and the weight tends to be on the pelvis rather than the bottom. The best position for carrying babies is with spread legs and knees higher than hips (in an M shape), which aids correct hip positioning and supports the rounded back.


----------



## becstar

When can you start carrying them with legs dangling then? I think I did from quite early on, I didn't know that! La was a big girl from early on though, by the time I carried her in it she would have been at least 13lbs.


----------



## freckleonear

Ossification (cartilage becoming bone) of the pelvis and hip is usually finished by about 9 months, so proper support with legs spread and knees higher than hips is important until then.

Support for the rounded spine is needed until 6-9 months when awake and up until 1 year when asleep as the muscles relax.

Occasional short periods of time with legs dangling won't do any harm though! :)


----------



## K477uk

I used a similar one from birth - as I was given it, although would have prefered a sling type one, and they are meant to be suitable from birth.... But as freckle says.. short periods of time shouldn't do any harm... I imagine its just the same as damage to the spine from being in a car seat for too long!


----------



## becstar

La was in a wrap with her legs spread and bum lower but legs sticking out, not tucked in - would that have been ok? She used to live in the sling...


----------



## freckleonear

If her bum was lower then I'm guessing the wrap was supporting her thighs? Sounds like a perfect position to me, doesn't matter whether the legs are in or out as long as they are supported correctly (froggy is just easier for a SSC with a wide base but not needed for a wrap). I'm sure she was fine! :hugs:


----------



## becstar

Phew, yeah, her thighs were supported. I'm glad I haven't damaged my child!!


----------



## tiggercats

slingguide.co.uk is a great site for BW information, read the section on mass produced carriers https://www.slingguide.co.uk/massproduced.php and facing out https://www.slingguide.co.uk/frontcarries.php the whole site is very useful though. HTH.


----------



## gina8177

Thanks for those links, the info was super helpful. I was sad that my Ergo didn't do forward facing but I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## Tadpoley

Thanks for all the responses - really helpful. Hmmm, hard to tell if my carrier does support the thighs until baby comes along. Very tempted to get a mobi anyway, as I was after one for a while by this until I got my gift!


----------

